# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Elacatinus oceanops

## Julio Macieira

_Elacatinus oceanops_

Colocada por Scott W. Michael, traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Elacatinus oceanops (Jordan 1904)
Gobio neon (Gobio limpador)

*Tamanho máximo:* 4 cm (1.6 polegadas).
*Distribuição Geográfica:* Atlântico leste tropical
*Cubicagem mínima do aquário:* 38 litros (0.038m3 - 10 galões Americanos) 
*Comidas e Alimentação:* Comidas carnudas, incluindo artémia viva ou congelada enriquecida com vitaminas, mysys congelados, camarão de mesa bem descascado, e comida congelada para carnívoros. Num aquário de recife pode ser alimentado uma vez por dia; num aquário sem substrato vivo alimentar várias vezes por dia. 
*Adequabilidade para aquário/aquário de recife:* Bom/Bom/Excelente adição para o aquário de recife, especialmente o aquário de recife de corais, particularmente de sps
*Cuidados em meio doméstico:* Esta linda espécie limpadora comerá cisto de ictio de outros peixes e pode até remover a infecção virica de Lymphocystis. Ao contrário dos labros limpadores, este gobios não são totalmente dependentes de parasitas dos peixes e muco, mas também comerão outras comidas. Assegurem-se de que recebe o suficiente para comer se mantido com outros peixes mais agressivos. Esta espécie é uma grande adição a um aquário de recife para controlo de parasitas. Não é raro pares de fêmea e macho criarem no aquário. Na maioria dos casos os ovos são colocados numa cavidade/fenda ou concha vazia e ambos os progenitores defendem os ovos. Os Alevins são facilmente criados com rotiferos e nauplias de artémia.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Elacatinus oceanops

uma "jóia" do recife sublime, lindo! :SbSourire19: 




> *Elacatinus oceanops* (Jordan 1904)
> Gobio neon (Gobio limpador)
> *
> Tamanho máximo*: 4 cm (1.6 polegadas).
> _ Distribuição Geográfica: Atlântico leste tropical
> Cubicagem mínima do aquário: 38 litros (0.038m3 - 10 galões Americanos) 
> Comidas e Alimentação: Comidas carnudas, incluindo artémia viva ou congelada enriquecida com vitaminas, mysys congelados, camarão de mesa bem descascado, e comida congelada para carnívoros. Num aquário de recife pode ser alimentado uma vez por dia; num aquário sem substrato vivo alimentar várias vezes por dia. 
> Adequabilidade para aquário/aquário de recife: Bom/Excelente adição para o aquário de recife, especialmente o aquário de recife de corais, particularmente de sps
> Cuidados em meio doméstico: Esta linda espécie limpadora comerá cisto de ictio de outros peixes e pode até remover a infecção virica de Lymphocystis. Ao contrário dos labros limpadores, este gobios não são totalmente dependentes de parasitas dos peixes e muco, mas também comerão outras comidas. Assegurem-se de que recebe o suficiente para comer se mantido com outros peixes mais agressivos. Esta espécie é uma grande adição a um aquário de recife para controlo de parasitas. Não é raro pares de fêmea e macho criarem no aquário. Na maioria dos casos os ovos são colocados numa cavidade/fenda ou concha vazia e ambos os progenitores defendem os ovos. Os alevins são facilmente criados com rotiferos e nauplias de artémia_


_

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno
_

----------


## Micael Alves

boas 
desculpem o off topic mas este peixe é vendido cá por portugal?

fiquem bem

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas 
> desculpem o off topic mas este peixe é vendido cá por portugal?
> 
> fiquem bem


Certo, Micael

Basta ser pedido em qualquer loja.
Normalmente não o têm em stock, mas é fácil de arranjar em distribuidores.

----------


## Tiago Pacheco

Por favor desculpe a ignorancia, estamos agora a começar com o nosso pequeno aquário do qual nos orgulhamos muito, embora seja um parente pobre perto dos vossos, por isso estamos um pouco "out" nestes assuntos, mas já agora diga-me lá quanto rondará o preço deste tipo de peixe, tenho visto alguns peixes no reef forum que nem imaginava existirem, são todos lindissimos, mas serão caros??
Percebo agora, que a aquarofilia se torna um vicio, é quase impossivel parar quando se começa, falo por nós cá em casa que sempre que passamos pelo nosso aqua temos que parar e admirar os nossos amiguinhos nemos (são os nossos peixinhos)
Abraços
Mãe do Tiago Pacheco

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Por favor desculpe a ignorancia, estamos agora a começar com o nosso pequeno aquário do qual nos orgulhamos muito, embora seja um parente pobre perto dos vossos, por isso estamos um pouco "out" nestes assuntos, mas já agora diga-me lá quanto rondará o preço deste tipo de peixe, tenho visto alguns peixes no reef forum que nem imaginava existirem, são todos lindissimos, mas serão caros??
> Percebo agora, que a aquarofilia se torna um vicio, é quase impossivel parar quando se começa, falo por nós cá em casa que sempre que passamos pelo nosso aqua temos que parar e admirar os nossos amiguinhos nemos (são os nossos peixinhos)
> Abraços
> Mãe do Tiago Pacheco


Olá Tiago,

Este peixe concretamente, não te sei responder, mas o preço dos peixes pode variar dentro da mesma espécie e no mesmo local (loja). Isto é tudo depende do preço a que os logistas os consigam comprar nos seus distribuidores nacionais e/ou internacionais. Mas fazes assim: convences a tua mãe a dar um passeiosinho por uma ou duas lojas  :SbOk3:  (na zona Norte há algumas) e vais vendo os preços e a variedade de peixinhos que há depois  caso estejas inclinado para algum, pedes ajuda ao Sr. da loja ou aqui no forum e alguém te há-de dizer se é ou não indicado ás condições do teu aquário (tamanho, equipamento, etc...)

Um abraço,
Carlos

PS - À atenção dos moderadores - Se calhar devia-se mover isto para um novo tópico para que possamos ajudar o pequeno Tiago.

----------

